# Purple Interiors



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Anyone have any pics? I'm trying to figure out what would go with candy purple paint over a black base.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~Purple Haze~_@Mar 10 2011, 11:06 AM~20058609
> *Anyone have any pics? I'm trying to figure out what would go with candy purple paint over a black base.
> *


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Mar 11 2011, 10:35 AM~20068051
> *
> *


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~Purple Haze~_@Mar 10 2011, 10:06 AM~20058609
> *Anyone have any pics? I'm trying to figure out what would go with candy purple paint over a black base.
> *


x2  or similar colors too


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

keep em coming need some ideas to


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

x2 need some ideas too


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

any purp m blk???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

MORE PURPLE INTERIORS...


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

TTT


----------

